# Cro Cop to UFC



## the nut (Dec 13, 2006)

www.ufcmania.com

No, correction, WAY TOO SOON.

Just yesterday, we implored the UFC to do something about its lackluster heavyweight division.

Today, MMAWeekly.com is reporting that Mirko ???Cro Cop??? Filipovic (21-4-2) ??? the #2 ranked heavyweight mixed martial artist on the planet ??? has been offered a UFC contract.

Here???s a snip from the article:

According to the supposed contract, as reported by Vecernji-list, Mirko would be offered a $1 million signing bonus in a deal that would secure the Croatian star to the UFC for six fights. Moreover, Mirko would supposedly earn $1.2 million for his first two fights in the UFC, $2 million for the two fights thereafter, and an undisclosed amount for the final two fights on the contract.

We???re utterly speechless. We just can???t stop giggling, actually.

For the first time in its history, it seems as if the UFC is putting up some serious coin to lure insane talent away from the competition to fight in the Octagon. Don???t forget, too, that we posted an entry less than a month ago about discussions between Aleksander Emelianenko and the UFC to bring little Fedor over to fight in the Zuffa cage.

These are both major developments.

Of course, Cro Cop has been a stud for years in the Pride FC heavyweight division. And, if this pans out, it would be a boon for the UFC ??? and its fans.

However, if Cro Cop decides to fight in the states, we???re a bit concerned that the UFC would struggle to find him quality opponents. Naturally, Tim Sylvia would be the obvious choice to face Cro Cop.

But, after that, the talent just isn???t there.

There is the possibility that he cuts a few pounds and fights at light heavyweight. In fact, Cro Cop is svelte for the division, weighing around 215 pounds. Liddell-Filipovic at UFC 75, perhaps?

Man, we???re getting way ahead of ourselves. Regardless, this hopefully signals a serious ??? and exciting ??? shift in the UFC front office in terms of doing whatever it takes to bring in the best MMA fighters from around the globe.

Having said all of that, Cro Cop would really be in a league of his own in the UFC right now ??? he???s just on another level.

So, this falls under the category: ???Think first, ask questions later.???

After all, it???s a fantastic problem to have.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 13, 2006)

That will probably piss a lot of the UFC guys off.  Chuck and Tito are only getting 250K for this fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> That will probably piss a lot of the UFC guys off. Chuck and Tito are only getting 250K for this fight.


 
And if they said anything to him he'd knock em out....


----------



## the nut (Dec 13, 2006)

This came out last week and he said he would make a decision by Sunday, but I can't find anywhere what his decision was.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 13, 2006)

He'd take the lhw and hw titles within a year with no problem


----------



## the nut (Dec 13, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> He'd take the lhw and hw titles within a year with no problem



He could take them both in one night!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 13, 2006)

I honestly think a Sylvia vs. Cro-cop fight would be alot closer than we think. Sylvia is awkward, unorthodox and flat out ugly, but he seems to rise to the occasion. He's a smart guy and I think he would give Cro-cop a run for his money just based on his sick reach advantage alone. These are exciting times!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 13, 2006)

I'd be looking through Sherdog for the breaking news on this ... and there aint none.  I read that article as "We asked UFC if they were bring in Crocop and they declined to answer."  This is very iresponsible journalism on the part of UFCMania and really just an attempt to get hits to their site IMHO.  

Their article:

UFC representatives deflected inquiries regarding the potential acquisition of Mirko ???Cro Cop??? Filipovic, winner of Pride Fighting Championship???s 2006 Open Weight Grand Prix. There are rumblings throughout the mixed martial arts industry that the UFC extended a generous contract offer to the Croatian, a soon-to-be free agent. An announcement is said to be imminent. 

Using that same method of reporting on current events with just a few changes that paragraph becomes this:

Price of gas to hit $.97 a gallon.   Whitehouse representatives deflected inquiries regarding the potential acquisition of Iran, owner of all the gas in the mid-east. There are rumblings throughout the oil industry that the Whitehouse extended a generous contract offer to the Iranians, a soon-to-be nuclear power. An announcement is said to be imminent.

Looking over the MMA Weekly article I read this:

_Of course, the most interesting offers are coming from the US, where we have a number of new and promising MMA promotions. However, the leader in the US MMA market is still the UFC and they are joining the battle for top level MMA fighters with full confidence after a few recent successful events. Over the last few days we have read about the UFC's offer to Mirko that allegedly leaked out due to someone's eagle eye from the airplane backseat. Millions of dollars were about to appear on Cro Cop's account if he agreed to fight in the UFC, according to the rumors. Well, that was nothing but the rumors, the offer from the UFC is actually in Cro Cop's hands, but the numbers are entirely different. 

Is Cro Cop seriously considering making his UFC appearance? Let's say that Mirko is always open to new challenges and he is looking forward to his US debut, which will happen very soon. The question remains - under which roof? _

_The bottom line of the whole story is - Mirko is still hoping to fight Fedor for the title in the first half of 2007. If the rematch will never happen under PRIDE's roof, again, then Cro Cop will consider some other options. There are some other interesting challenges waiting for him in MMA, it's not all about PRIDE's Heavyweight belt."_

Crocop in UFC for millions?   Not.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 13, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'd be looking through Sherdog for the breaking news on this ... and there aint none. I read that article as "We asked UFC if they were bring in Crocop and they declined to answer." This is very iresponsible journalism on the part of UFCMania and really just an attempt to get hits to their site IMHO.
> 
> Their article:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I honestly think a Sylvia vs. Cro-cop fight would be alot closer than we think. Sylvia is awkward, unorthodox and flat out ugly, but he seems to rise to the occasion. He's a smart guy and I think he would give Cro-cop a run for his money just based on his sick reach advantage alone. These are exciting times!!



Cro cop's legs are alot longer than Sylvia's arms.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Cro cop's legs are alot longer than Sylvia's arms.


 
Good observation.


----------



## drew_c (Dec 13, 2006)

I would love to see this happen and I wouldn't see a match with Sylvia going past the 2nd round. Cro Cop by KO or stoppage. I think it would be interesting if they made him fight Arlovski (who is making his comeback on the 30th) before getting a title shot. Would love to see that fight. This would be similar to the treatment Anderson Silva received... One warm up before a title shot


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 13, 2006)

Lets not foget about the young Brandon Vera.  This guy is def gonna give Silvia a run for his money.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Lets not foget about the young Brandon Vera. This guy is def gonna give Silvia a run for his money.


 
Yeah, he's pretty talented, I'd like to see him at 205 though.


----------



## the nut (Dec 13, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'd be looking through Sherdog for the breaking news on this ... and there aint none.  I read that article as "We asked UFC if they were bring in Crocop and they declined to answer."  This is very iresponsible journalism on the part of UFCMania and really just an attempt to get hits to their site IMHO.
> 
> Their article:
> 
> ...



This was posted on his website in July, his contract ends in January... let's hope things change.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 13, 2006)

the nut said:


> This was posted on his website in July, his contract ends in January... let's hope things change.



The developing ability for top fighters to run one fight contracts opens a very cool window ...  ... one with a the peek at a chance to have a belt unification.  Imagine Darth Fador fighting Sylvia?  Imagine Darth then holding both belts?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

They can't seriously afford to give him that much money for each fight or they have to bump up the purses for all of their fighters.  With Liddell getting 250K tops for a fight if they give ANYBODY a million they will have a full scale revolt.  It would be like a major league pitcher suddenly getting signed for $50 million - then people of the same level can demand the same amount.  Wouldn't make any sense plus they would lose money like crazy.  

I don't see why any Pride guys would come over anyway - they make more money, they are gods in Japan and can get much better fights.  What Pride needs to do is start marketing to the US like UFC has successfully.


----------



## drew_c (Dec 13, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> They can't seriously afford to give him that much money for each fight or they have to bump up the purses for all of their fighters.  With Liddell getting 250K tops for a fight if they give ANYBODY a million they will have a full scale revolt.
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't see why any Pride guys would come over anyway - they make more money, they are gods in Japan and can get much better fights.  What Pride needs to do is start marketing to the US like UFC has successfully.



Well.. he has stated that the UFC has offered him more money but that he didn't know yet if that was reason enough for him to "switch jerseys" So he would not be making more money in Pride it seems... however he did say the rumors of the huge contracts are over hyped

_Cro Cop dismissed the published terms of the contract, as he told Vecernji-list, "I wish it???s that much... that guy must have seen one extra zero. Even boxers do not get that kind of money."_


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 13, 2006)

Everyone's a cro cop expert now that he 'may' be coming to the UFC.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Everyone's a cro cop expert now that he 'may' be coming to the UFC.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Everyone's a cro cop expert now that he 'may' be coming to the UFC.



It's big news.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 13, 2006)

Everyone has known about Crop-Cop and his talent. BigD tryin to play the "I know about less mainstream fighters than you so I'm cooler" card again. Lame as hell. Crop Cop is old news. He's a great fighter.


----------



## the nut (Dec 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Everyone's a cro cop expert now that he 'may' be coming to the UFC.



You're are the only expert in here.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 13, 2006)

the nut said:


> You're are the only expert in here.



Simple mistake.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Cro cop's legs are alot longer than Sylvia's arms.



I doubt that, but I'd love to see CroCop whup the shit out of him regardless.

I'm 6'2" not 6'10", 85" reach, and from armpit to fingertip is 30". I dont imagine Cro Cop has a leg which would be "a lot longer than Sylvia's arm" since I already have the arm length of a person's leg.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 13, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Everyone has known about Crop-Cop and his talent. BigD tryin to play the "I know about less mainstream fighters than you so I'm cooler" card again. Lame as hell. Crop Cop is old news. He's a great fighter.



Riiiiiight..


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Riiiiiight..


 
First off, you've probably posted 1000 highlight reels of the dude so it's easy to assume that a lot of people know a lot about him on here. Especially since he is one of the best fighters from PRIDE. Also, it's obvious that more people know about him now that he may come to America to fight. Sort of like how not many people knew about Matsuzaka untile he is about to sign with the Red Sox. Except Cro Cop is more well known in MMA than Matsuzaka is in Baseball. I'm actually surprised you think not many people know about Mirko. You must have some really knowledgable MMA acquaintances  .


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 13, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You must have some really knowledgable MMA acquaintances  .



BigDyl doesn't have any acquaintances.  He's a  .


----------



## drew_c (Dec 13, 2006)

A new article on this...

CRO COP READY TO LEAVE PRIDE FOR THE UFC

"_Speculation has run rampant for the past couple of weeks that Mirko ???Cro Cop??? Filipovic, ranked #2 in MMAWeekly???s top ten heavyweights, was going to leave Pride for the Ultimate Fighting Championship. It now appears that the speculation is true. *Sources from within Filipovic???s camp and an independent source in Las Vegas, have confirmed to MMAWeekly that the Pride Open Weight Grand Prix champion has indeed made the decision to move on to the UFC.*_"


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Lets not foget about the young Brandon Vera.  This guy is def gonna give Silvia a run for his money.



He wouldnt happen to be fighting on the 30th would he?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> He wouldnt happen to be fighting on the 30th would he?


 
No. We just watched him dismantle Frank Mir at Morgan's.


----------



## drew_c (Dec 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> He wouldnt happen to be fighting on the 30th would he?



nope


----------



## Sexybeast777 (Dec 14, 2006)

the nut said:


> www.ufcmania.com
> 
> No, correction, WAY TOO SOON.
> 
> ...



This is so sweet!!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 14, 2006)

Sick, but whose he gunna fight? Tim thejoke Sylvia?


----------



## the nut (Dec 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> He wouldnt happen to be fighting on the 30th would he?



Definitely not.... this was posted on his website about the Pride NYE event.

*Mirko off the NYE card*

It was confirmed today that Mirko won't be  fighting at PRIDE's NYE event. 
"I still can't kick like I want to. It's the best that we give more time to this injury to heal. I want to be in perfect shape for my next fights."

But there's one far more important question lately - in which promotion will Mirko fight in the future? The big decision was made and the official statement will follow soon.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 14, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Sick, but whose he gunna fight? Tim thejoke Sylvia?


 
I wouldn't exactly call Tim Sylvia a joke. He's the UFC heavyweight champion and has been winning.


----------



## the nut (Dec 14, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Sick, but whose he gunna fight? Tim thejoke Sylvia?






I wonder if he has any desire to fight at light heavweight in the UFC, since that's probably the their toughest division. He normally fights around 215, wouldn't be too hard for him to cut weight and be competitive at that division.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well if they get fedor's bro and maybe steal Josh Barnett The heavyweights will be pretty stacked


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 14, 2006)

The UFC fucked Barnet out of his belt once ... will he come back for more?  

Another post on the news of Cro Cop coming to UFC ... from Sherdog.  Same    as the other report.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> Well if they get fedor's bro and maybe steal *Josh Barnett *The heavyweights will be pretty stacked



I loved him in The Faculty, Pearl Harbor and Wicker Park.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 15, 2006)

Josh Barnett







Josh Hartnett


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 15, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I loved him in The Faculty, Pearl Harbor and Wicker Park.


 
Aherm.. That's Josh Hartnett.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 15, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> The UFC fucked Barnet out of his belt once ... will he come back for more?



I think so with the acquisition of the WFA it brought a lot of guys from his camp Rampage, Mayhem; also he has some ties to team punishment so I think it could occur


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 15, 2006)

the nut said:


> I wonder if he has any desire to fight at light heavweight in the UFC, since that's probably the their toughest division. He normally fights around 215, wouldn't be too hard for him to cut weight and be competitive at that division.



Thats what im thinking, cro cop in LHW division would be much better than the UFC HW div.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I wouldn't exactly call Tim Sylvia a joke. He's the UFC heavyweight champion and has been winning.



The entire UFC HW div is a joke. no competition whatsoever, the talent pool is shallow


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 15, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> The entire UFC HW div is a joke. no competition whatsoever, the talent pool is shallow



I agree with you there.  It is the weakest of all the divisions.  IMO.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 15, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> The entire UFC HW div is a joke. no competition whatsoever, the talent pool is shallow


 
The competition is decent relative to what exists in the division. If you were to compare UFC HW's to PRIDE HW's then you could say the talent pool in PRIDE is deeper. But you didn't do that. There are HW's in the UFC that can compete against one another. It's not like one guy just crushes everyone else.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2006)

[/B]





Goodfella9783 said:


> The competition is decent relative to what exists in the division. If you were to compare UFC HW's to PRIDE HW's then you could say the talent pool in PRIDE is deeper. But you didn't do that. There are HW's in the UFC that can compete against one another. *It's not like one guy just crushes everyone else.*



Nope.  Just a fat stack of shit that has a long reach would be sufficient.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Aherm.. That's Josh Hartnett.



I know.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I wouldn't exactly call Tim Sylvia a joke. He's the UFC heavyweight champion and has been winning.



Still a sloppy fighter. Fights strictly on physical prowess, very little talent compared to Pride's top HWs. I was surprised to see him even beat Arlovski the third time around, in one of the most boring fights ever seen on ppv.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 15, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Still a sloppy fighter. Fights strictly on physical prowess, very little talent compared to Pride's top HWs. I was surprised to see him even beat Arlovski the third time around, in one of the most boring fights ever seen on ppv.


 
He's definately not the most talented fighter and the world but he gets it done. He's knocked some people out and held shit down on the ground against Monson, who was supposed to be great when the fight gets taken to the ground. He's the UFC champ so he gets my props.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 15, 2006)

True, but running a race against the wheelchaired isnt exactly awe inspiring.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 15, 2006)

goandykid said:


> True, but running a race against the wheelchaired isnt exactly awe inspiring.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 16, 2006)

goandykid said:


> True, but running a race against the wheelchaired isnt exactly awe inspiring.



Down a hill it is.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 16, 2006)

Sylvia has created a new, unique, boring way to win fights.  Defend the whole time for a decision.


Yellow cards should be handed out for that BS stalling.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Down a hill it is.


i'D PAY TO SEE THAT!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Sylvia has created a new, unique, boring way to win fights.  Defend the whole time for a decision.
> 
> 
> Yellow cards should be handed out for that BS stalling.


They should drop a rabid tiger in the cage with them if they do that...or a midget with a cattle prod...


----------



## goandykid (Dec 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Down a hill it is.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Sylvia has created a new, unique, boring way to win fights. Defend the whole time for a decision.
> 
> 
> Yellow cards should be handed out for that BS stalling.


 
I agree. Same goes for the challengers like Monson and Arlovski who refuse to engage when they're supposed to be in there stealing the title.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 16, 2006)

Sylvia still makes Arlovski look like Mr. Excitement.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I agree. Same goes for the challengers like Monson and Arlovski who refuse to engage when they're supposed to be in there stealing the title.



Though I dont like Tim in the slightest, I have to agree with your previous post along with this one.  He did in fact handle well against Monson on the ground.  In fact, that was the only exciting part of that fight.

And yes, he and Arlovski shouldve fought harder to win the fights.  Too much defense and possibly, respect, for that dull fighting bastard.


----------



## the nut (Dec 16, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Though I dont like Tim in the slightest, I have to agree with your previous post along with this one.  He did in fact handle well against Monson on the ground.  In fact, that was the only exciting part of that fight.
> 
> And yes, he and Arlovski shouldve fought harder to win the fights.  Too much defense and possibly, respect, for that dull fighting bastard.



 .... You hate that guy!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2006)

Out of all their attitudes, Hughes may have been the worst with Liddell a close second.  Tito can be said to have a shitty one, but since the show where he coached, I know its all a act for entertainment.

Tim has practically no attitude.  He just is or appears to be too dumb to have one.  I cant stand looking at him.  And hes the champion.  I just hate accepting that I have to watch him.  Ugh, but no one is beating him!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 16, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Out of all their attitudes, Hughes may have been the worst with Liddell a close second. Tito can be said to have a shitty one, but since the show where he coached, I know its all a act for entertainment.
> 
> Tim has practically no attitude. He just is or appears to be too dumb to have one. I cant stand looking at him. And hes the champion. *I just hate accepting that I have to watch him. Ugh, but no one is beating him*!


 
How would you feel about Brandon Vera as the HW champ? That may be in the near future. He's looked damn impressive lately.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 16, 2006)

Yea Vera is that guy named the Truth, right?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah he just beat Mir in the 1st round their fight at UFC 65.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2006)

Hed be more of a champ than the current chump.


----------



## the nut (Dec 16, 2006)

I think Vera will beat Sylvia.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 17, 2006)

the nut said:


> I think Vera will beat Sylvia.



I hope so.  It is going to be Vera's biggest test.  He seems to be very skilled but may lack size compared to Sylvia.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

In this case...and with this champ, I really cant see how Vera couldnt tear that dumbshit down.  In fact, I can see him doing it very well.  But then again, I thought arlovski was going to do that last time.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Sylvia probably shows more emotion than anyone else in the UFC, hell everytime he wins he crys. His title is his life and its going to take a hell of a effort to take it from him.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

Tim does?  I must miss it everytime, cuz ive heard him always make comments on the next fighter.  Which is prolly the best thing Ive heard him speak.

That dull witted face during the fights and it always looks like his mouth is open.  I know, stupid looks dont win a fight.  Just look at Mr. Balboa.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Ya I know what you are saying. He looks very sloppy and all, but he gets the job done. Although hes not very entertaining. But yes he has cried on a few occasions.


----------



## the nut (Dec 18, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> In this case...and with this champ, I really cant see how Vera couldnt tear that dumbshit down.  In fact, I can see him doing it very well.  But then again, I thought arlovski was going to do that last time.




If he loses to Sylvia, he will probably get knocked out. Vera will not sit back and absorb punches from Sylvia. He likes to throw hands. I could see him and Cro Cop beeing a competitive fight, down the road.


----------



## the nut (Dec 18, 2006)

???Elite??? Joins ???Ultimate??? Fray with Shamrock-Gracie 

December 15, 2006
by Josh Gross (joshg@sherdog.com)

HOLLYWOOD, Calif., Dec. 14 ??? While it had been a week since the press conference to introduce Elite Xtreme Combat to the world was first announced, it was not a stretch, considering recent news, to take note of the serendipitous timing. 

Just days after the Ultimate Fighting Championship gobbled up what was supposed to be its biggest Stateside competitor, Elite XC, flanked by its broadcast partner SHOWTIME ??? the first premium cable network to televise live mixed martial arts ??? said in no uncertain terms it was here to sign, promote and make stars out of the best mixed martial artists. 

???I believe in the talent,??? said longtime boxing promoter and Elite XC president Gary Shaw. ???I believe the talent should be larger than the company because that???s who people come to see. If you ask people who promoted Tyson-Lewis they have no clue, but 2 million people bought it on pay-per-view. And two big networks ??? HBO and SHOWTIME ??? were involved for the first and only time in promotion. But it wasn???t about us; it was about Lennox Lewis and Mike Tyson. And that???s how [MMA] should be as well. It should be about the athletes. They???re the ones that should be the stars.??? 

Ironically, that was the same position voiced by the World Fighting Alliance, which Zuffa announced on Monday it had purchased and subsequently folded, when it re-introduced itself in March of this year. 

Elite XC appears to have several things going for it that the WFA did not, most notably a signed, sealed and delivered relationship with SHOWTIME, which will allow fighters promoted under the Elite banner to flourish, promised Shaw. 

???Just because someone doesn???t fight for UFC certainly doesn???t make them an inferior fighter,??? he said. ???There???s enough talent out there.??? 

Some of that talent was on display Thursday, as the main event for Elite XC???s debut effort Feb. 10 at the DeSoto Civic Center in Southaven, Miss. will match veterans Renzo Gracie (Pictures) and Frank Shamrock (Pictures). 

???Having Frank Shamrock (Pictures) and Renzo Gracie (Pictures) headlining this card couldn???t be a better way to kick off this platform on SHOWTIME,??? said Ken Hershman, Senior Vice President/General Manager of Sports and Event Programming Showtime Networks Inc. 

Elite XC has entered into a three-year deal with SHOWTIME that will see the premium cable network broadcast four to six dates this coming year, eight in 2008 and 10 in 2009, with the likelihood that pay-per-view events will air as well. 

As of Thursday, Shaw had less than a enough fighters on his roster to field a regulation soccer team. Joining Gracie and Shamrock are UFC veteran David Loiseau (Pictures); lightweight KJ Noons; female mixed martial artist Gina Carano (Pictures); heavyweight Tim Persey (Pictures); Fla.-based Edson Berto; and Brazilian giant Antonio Silva (Pictures). Three additional fighters are said to be close to signing deals. 

???I???m someone with very, very, very good instincts,??? Loiseau told Sherdog.com. ???I got this very good gut feeling about this organization and the people involved. The contract I just signed puts a big smile on my face. You know, maybe it was a blessing in disguise the fact that I got cut by the UFC. I was very hurt, but man, the contract I just signed is the biggest contract I???ve signed since I started fighting. Seven years I???m fighting pro, and it???s a huge contract, so I???m happy. 

Though the affable Canadian middleweight would not confirm a dollar amount, it???s believed Loiseau signed a three-fight deal that could pay him close to $170,000 over the course of the contract. 

Besides the main event, no bouts were announced for the Feb. card, which will air in high-definition on Showtime at 10 p.m. EST/PST, with a broadcast team that includes former pro wrestler Bill Goldberg and actor Mario Lopez. Elite XC also announced a strong Internet presence, promising live undercard bouts streamed through its Web site, elitexc.com. 

???That interactivity is going to reach into all aspects of what we???re providing,??? said Kelley Perdew, President of EliteXC.com, whom some may know as the winner from season two of The Apprentice. 

Elite XC???s strong entertainment roots flow directly from its CEO, Doug DeLuca, who intends to incorporate a sense of ???edgy??? production at live events. 

Yet in the end, as it always does, successful fight promotion comes down to the quality of competitor in the ring ??? or cage, as it were ??? which Shaw has maintained as a maxim during his tenure promoting boxing. 

???We want electrifying fighters,??? he said. ???We don???t want two guys to lay on the ground and that???s what the fans turn on SHOWTIME and they see two guys laying there. We want to give ???em action. And I believe that???s been the success of the sport.??? 

When asked about Elite XC???s planned use of a 15-second time limit when fights hit the ground, Shaw replied: ???In the referee???s judgment if there???s zero action we???ll stand ???em up.??? 

Gracie, whose last name leaves little mystery as to what sort of fight he prefers, said he was willing to fight Shamrock under any rules. 

???It???ll be a stand-up fight and it will not be boring,??? sniped Shamrock, a former UFC champion. ???So you don???t need to worry about it.??? 

???Renzo is the Gracie I???ve always wanted to fight. It???s always been my goal. As far as I???m concerned this is our moment, you and me,??? Shamrock said while glancing at his smiling foe. ???I don???t care who wins ??? but it will be me.??? 

Strikeforce, which announced last week it holds contracts that will pit Shamrock against Phil Baroni (Pictures) in April, told Sherdog.com that the middleweight was bound to fight for them before he could tussle elsewhere. 

???I have a business relationship that allows [this fight with Gracie] to happen,??? Shamrock shot back when queried about his contractual status. Neither Shaw nor the fighter would elaborate. 

Of the many things Elite XC voiced on Thursday, perhaps most intriguing was its apparent willingness to co-promote with outside organizations ??? an important step forward if true world champions are going to be crowned in mixed martial arts. 

???A lot of the best fighters can???t fight each other because it???s been an exclusive situation,??? DeLuca said. ???We are an inclusive group, and we are looking, like I said, to grow the sport. And to grow it you have to let people in, let people fight each other. Our organization will be happy to work with other organizations and to let true champions fight true champions.??? 

???If you think you???re truly the world champion, then you need to be the world champion,??? expounded Shaw. ???Otherwise you can???t say you???re the world champion; you can just walk and say ???I???m the champion of this organization.??? And with SHOWTIME and their eyeballs, we will make real world champions.??? 

Lofty talk, but so was DeLuca???s suggestion that MMA could be an Olympic sport by 2012. For now, Elite XC needs to focus on completing its first card, as well as ready itself for possible litigation from Strikeforce regarding Shamrock. 

???It???s been really an interesting journey in the last couple of months of trying to put the card together and get the right fights and get the fans the right product,??? Shaw said. 

Said the confident fight promoter: ???You may not believe in us today, but if you???re smart, you will. Because you will see where we???ll be a year from now.???


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice that they are spending money on fighters, but why not get a good broadcast team?  I mean, Goldberg and Slater from Saved by the Bell...I don't believe there is half a brain between the 2 of them.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 18, 2006)

I just watched some vids of Cro Cop.  I was more impressed with him than Fedor.  Have they fought?


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah He lost to Fedor by decision


----------



## the nut (Dec 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I just watched some vids of Cro Cop.  I was more impressed with him than Fedor.  Have they fought?



One of these vids has highlights of the fight


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fedor vs. Cro-Cop Full Version


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2006)

I cant see any of those vids right now.  I want to see that cro cop fight of him fighting that huge black guy in K-1.  That one hit made that fucker cry?  Crazy shit.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Fedor vs. Cro-Cop Full Version



man, these two are total beasts.  I can't imagine what it would be like to take a kick or a knee from one of these guys.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I cant see any of those vids right now. I want to see that cro cop fight of him fighting that huge black guy in K-1. That one hit made that fucker cry? Crazy shit.


 
Ask and ye shall recieve.

Cro-Cop vs. Bob Sapp


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Ask and ye shall recieve.
> 
> Cro-Cop vs. Bob Sapp



lol...I can't stand Bob Sapp.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

gosh, sapp looks like he has about 40-50lbs on cro-cop.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

why did sapp cry?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 19, 2006)

P-funk said:


> why did sapp cry?


 
I think he broke his orbital bone.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I think he broke his orbital bone.



yea, that is what I thought I read.  That is crazy.  Has sapp fought since then?    What does he do now?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, that is what I thought I read.  That is crazy.  Has sapp fought since then?    What does he do now?



He is a host at Applebee's.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> He is a host at Applebee's.



wow! they are doing pretty well.  they have that guy from the food network cooking and bob sapp hosting.  I am going to start eating there.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2006)

P-funk said:


> wow! they are doing pretty well.  they have that guy from the food network cooking and bob sapp hosting.  I am going to start eating there.



The Southwestern Egg Rolls are delish.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 19, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, that is what I thought I read. That is crazy. Has sapp fought since then? What does he do now?


 
He has fought a few times since then but his last fight that I can see was back in Nov. of 2005. He's 8-2-1 as a pro not counting that loss to Cro-Cop. They have him listed at 6'5" 350.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd like to see that Sapp/Tyson thing come to fruition...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Just a quick question.  Is this Sapp guy that huge guy in The Longest Yard?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2006)

No, he is somehow related to Warren Sapp, though.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

Bob Sapp is freaky big though.  For a guy that size, he is really lean and put together.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2006)

He is of no relation to Warren Sapp.

He hasn't fought in over a year.  He was meant to do a K-1 event this past May but pulled out with no reason.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Ask and ye shall recieve.
> 
> Cro-Cop vs. Bob Sapp



Holy shit, I thought I was watching Mike Tysons Punch Out.  I love how the asian ref needed an asian translation.

What is K-1?  Kickboxing?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, I thought I was watching Mike Tysons Punch Out.  I love how the asian ref needed an asian translation.



Racist!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok Ill ask..

What the fuck is the referree wearing?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 20, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Just a quick question. Is this Sapp guy that huge guy in The Longest Yard?


 
Yes he is.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 20, 2006)

Bob Sapp got kicked out of the NFL for continually failing steroids tests, so obviously they don't care about that stuff in Pride/K1?????


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Bob Sapp got kicked out of the NFL for continually failing steroids tests, so obviously they don't care about that stuff in Pride/K1?????


 
Exactly. Which is another huge reason it is unfair to pit UFC vs. Pride.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*It's official!!!*

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3183&zoneid=13

Cro-Cop is in the UFC!!! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3183&zoneid=13
> 
> Cro-Cop is in the UFC!!! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Sweet!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

Whats his weight?  205lbs?  And who in the UFC beat him again?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Whats his weight? 205lbs? And who in the UFC beat him again?


 
I think he fights at 215 or so. Kevin Randleman knocked him out a few years ago, but he has since avenged that loss. Fedor and Mark Hunt are the last 2 guys to beat him. He should easily win the belt from Silvia.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

YES.  Thats what I was hoping.  Tim should be scared.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3183&zoneid=13
> 
> Cro-Cop is in the UFC!!! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


 
Niceeeeeeee. Where's BigDyl at to talk shit about the UFC now that one of the fighters he dickrides the most in the UFC?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't think Tim will be easy for anyone.  Lets not foget the man is huge, experienced and doesn't want to lose his belt.  I would not want to fight Tim Sylvia.  With that said, I would love for Cro Cop to kick him in the head and KO him.  Sylvia is very boring but is def a huge force in the UFC.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Niceeeeeeee. Where's BigDyl at to talk shit about the UFC now that one of the fighters he dickrides the most in the UFC?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I don't think Tim will be easy for anyone. Lets not foget the man is huge, experienced and doesn't want to lose his belt. I would not want to fight Tim Sylvia. With that said, I would love for Cro Cop to kick him in the head and KO him. Sylvia is very boring but is def a huge force in the UFC.


 

I don't doubt Silvia for a second. He's a giant, he's strong, he obviously has an adequate ground game, and he gameplans as well as anyone. I don't think Sylvia would be a huge underdog personally, but I do see Cro-Cop winning.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2006)

Watch Cro Cop get owned his first fight in the UFC by some schlub.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Watch Cro Cop get owned his first fight in the UFC by some schlub.


 
They already have some schlub set up for him, I forget his name, but he's a serious bum.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 28, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I don't think Tim will be easy for anyone.  Lets not foget the man is huge, experienced and doesn't want to lose his belt.  I would not want to fight Tim Sylvia.  With that said, I would love for Cro Cop to kick him in the head and KO him.  Sylvia is very boring but is def a huge force in the UFC.



Thats exactly what they said about rich franklin before he fought anderson silva, and matt hughes before he fought GSP. Tim sylvia is going to get WORKED.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Thats exactly what they said about rich franklin before he fought anderson silva, and matt hughes before he fought GSP. Tim sylvia is going to get WORKED.



What did they say when Matt Hughes submitted GSP in their first fight?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> What did they say when Matt Hughes submitted GSP in their first fight?


 
I dunno, what did they say?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> They already have some schlub set up for him, I forget his name, but he's a serious bum.


 
Eddie Sanchez or something like that. He's 6-0 all by KO's and submissions. Never know, maybe he's got some of that (Diego) Sanchez blood in him.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Eddie Sanchez or something like that. He's 6-0 all by KO's and submissions. Never know, maybe he's got some of that (Diego) Sanchez blood in him.


 
 Could be pretty entertaining then.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 28, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Thats exactly what they said about rich franklin before he fought anderson silva, and matt hughes before he fought GSP. Tim sylvia is going to get WORKED.


 
A lot of people expected GSP to come out tough against Matt Hughes and give him a run for his money. And a lot of people also thought GSP would win. People from around here at least. I don't think anyone has ever doubted St. Pierre.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 28, 2006)

Alot of people on the "now that cro crop's in UFC, I'm a cro cop expert"... bandwagon.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Alot of people on the "now that cro crop's in UFC, I'm a cro cop expert"... bandwagon.


 
You might be on the "I think I'm the only one who knows a thing or 2 about MMA so I dickride fighters who are less known until they become more know so I feel different than everyone else because I'm insecure" bandwagon.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Alot of people on the "now that cro crop's in UFC, I'm a cro cop expert"... bandwagon.



Well I dont think I am.  Ive only seen a couple of fights on YouTube and can see that he is a good fighter.  Anyone like this to take down that slobbed-out champ is a friend of mine.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You might be on the "I think I'm the only one who knows a thing or 2 about MMA so I dickride fighters who are less known until they become more know so I feel different than everyone else because I'm insecure" bandwagon.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Alot of people on the "now that cro crop's in UFC, I'm a cro cop expert"... bandwagon.



cheer up charlie


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> cheer up charlie


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


>



don't shake your head at me or I will get xxst3roidzxx to fuck you up.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> don't shake your head at me or I will get xxst3roidzxx to fuck you up.


 
 

I'd be more worried about his girlfriend.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> cheer up charlie



Is that you and bigdyl?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 28, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> A lot of people expected GSP to come out tough against Matt Hughes and give him a run for his money. And a lot of people also thought GSP would win. People from around here at least. I don't think anyone has ever doubted St. Pierre.



Hughes was heavily favored and no one expected him to get his ass trashed the way he did, but thats besides the point. 

The point is that cro cop is going to destroy tim sylvias ugly face, and i cannot wait to see it


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 28, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> Hughes was heavily favored and no one expected him to get his ass trashed the way he did, but thats besides the point.
> 
> *The point is that cro cop is going to destroy tim sylvias ugly face, and i cannot wait to see it*


 
 

Yeah Tim better work on his high kick defense and actually overall stand-up. I don't think Cro Cop is someone whose Sylvia's reach will overcome.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> The point is that cro cop is going to destroy tim sylvias ugly face, and i cannot wait to see it



Here Here

Is he doesnt, I wont watch any PPV of Tim again just to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I dunno, what did they say?



Still waiting on an answer from Func.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Is that you and bigdyl?



No, that is dale and bigdyl.


----------



## the nut (Dec 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Eddie Sanchez or something like that. He's 6-0 all by KO's and submissions. Never know, maybe he's got some of that (Diego) Sanchez blood in him.











Name   Eddie Sanchez 
Record   6 - 0 - 0 (Win - Loss - Draw) 
Height   6'2 (188cm) 
Weight   230lbs (104kg) 
City   Vista 
State   California 
Country   USA 

 Win  Mario Neto  KO (Punches)  UFC 63-Hughes vs Penn   9/23/2006 
 Win  Wade Shipp  TKO  TC 13-Anarchy   3/11/2006 
 Win  Julian Rush  TKO (Corner Stop)  TC 10-Total Combat 10   10/15/2005 
 Win  Adrian Perez  Submission (Strikes)  KOTC-Flash Point   9/23/2005 
 Win  Anthony Ruiz  Tech Submission (Choke)  KOTC-San Jacinto   6/12/2005 
 Win  Tony Towers  TKO  TC 7-Total Combat 7   1/29/2005


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 30, 2006)

*Cro-Cop applies for work visa.*

http://www.thefightnetwork.com/news_detail.php?nid=2938


----------



## the nut (Dec 31, 2006)

Cro Cop Rammstein

Cro Cop Audioslave

XLNS

Cro Cop v Silva 1 Highlight

Cro Cop v Silva 2

2006 OWGP Championship Barnett v Cro Cop

Highlight 1

Highlight 2

Highlight 3 - Creed Sucks

Highlights 4


----------



## goandykid (Dec 31, 2006)

What weightclass is he fighting in if he comes UFC?


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

goandykid said:


> What weightclass is he fighting in if he comes UFC?



HW


----------



## goandykid (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

yw


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 31, 2006)

i'm more interested in Rampage.


----------



## the nut (Jan 2, 2007)

goandykid said:


> What weightclass is he fighting in if he comes UFC?



He has fought a 205 in the past. Normally fights around 215-220. If heavyweight division stays weak, you'll see him at 205 in no time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 2, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> *Hughes was heavily favored and no one expected him to get his ass trashed the way he did, but thats besides the point.*
> 
> The point is that cro cop is going to destroy tim sylvias ugly face, and i cannot wait to see it


Most of us here at IM did expect GSP to trash Hughes ...


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 2, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> Hughes was heavily favored and no one expected him to get his ass trashed the way he did, but thats besides the point.
> 
> The point is that cro cop is going to destroy tim sylvias ugly face, and i cannot wait to see it



That will be a great test for Tim


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 2, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Most of us here at IM did expect GSP to trash Hughes ...



I know I didn't give Hughes a prayer in that fight.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 2, 2007)

the nut said:


> He has fought a 205 in the past. Normally fights around 215-220. If heavyweight division stays weak, you'll see him at 205 in no time.



Why would he drop to LHW is it stays weak? Wouldnt he stay and dominate HW? Or you mean he'd go out and grab another belt, for kicks.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 2, 2007)

Cause as an elite athlete wouldn't you want a challenge?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 2, 2007)

I think nut means he'll try to grab both belts.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 2, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> I know I didn't give Hughes a prayer in that fight.



LIAR!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah but that entire "cut till you can win" shit is not cool.  Riggs belongs at the minimum of 185 but tried what 170?  Just to get a belt shot?  Nahhhh play at your own weight level and be forbade to drop if you win a tittle should be the rule.  Moving up is great ... but down? Not so much .


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>



You should use that for your avatar BD.


----------

